# Is a wire upgrade recommended (or needed)?



## dj_synn (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure if this thread goes here, but....

I'm currently using Kimber Kable PBJ and 8VS for unbalanced signal and speaker wire, respectively, and am curious about any suggestions for a better value in wire. I also need a better solution for an HDMI cable, as the ones I have were freebies that I got when we purchased our tv... 

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there something wrong with the freebie hdmi cable? :scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dj_synn said:


> Not sure if this thread goes here, but....
> 
> I'm currently using Kimber Kable PBJ and 8VS for unbalanced signal and speaker wire, respectively, and am curious about any suggestions for a better value in wire. I also need a better solution for an HDMI cable, as the ones I have were freebies that I got when we purchased our tv...
> 
> Thanks!


For speaker wire it depends on the size of the wire you have, I recommend nothing smaller than 14awg and standard speaker wire from Home depot is all you need. For a HDMI cable the ones you have should work just fine there is no difference in picture or sound quality between a $60 and a $5 HDMI cable as the signal is digital and either works or it doesn't.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

dj_synn said:


> ... am curious about any suggestions for a better value in wire.


This place has some of the lowest prices on cables and wires www.monoprice.com


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

RAM, one of our sponsors, has some good quality HDMI cables. :T


----------

